# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πρόβλημα στο V.C.O 1W Broadband του site

## NIKOSRADIO

Καλησπέρα στο forum καλή Ανάσταση! Αρχικά ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο μέλος tzitzikas για το απίστευτο V.C.O το οποίο κατασκεύασα στις διακοπές του Πάσχα όπου βρήκα λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο. Κατασκεύασα μόνος μου το pcb για πρώτη φορά φυσικά με τη βοήθεια και του forum και άρχισα την υλοποίηση του. Τα υλικά (τρανζίστορ,βάρικαπ) είναι αγορασμένα από το κατάστημα radio741 φημισμένο για την άριστη ποιότητα των rf εξαρτημάτων. Για κάποιον λόγο το σχέδιο pcb του τζιτζικα το πήρα όπως το είχε και το εκτύπωσα μόνο που μου βγήκε ανάποδα πάνω στην πλακέτα που όπως καταλαβαίνεται δημιούργησε πρόβλημα με τα τρανζιστορ. Αυτό το κατάλαβα αφού είχε περάσει το τόνερ στην πλακέτα και μετά το έβαλα κατευθείαν στο υγρό της αποχάλκωσης η οποία έγινε με επιτυχία. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ έβαλα και τα υλικά πάνω στην πλακέτα και το σύνδεσα στην γέφυρα όπου για κεραία είχα dummy load. Ο πομπός δούλεψε αμέσως αλλά 1watt δεν έβγαλε ποτέ με το ζόρι 250mw( μόνο όταν παω το ποτενσιόμετρο στο τέρμα) ενώ στις άλλες συχνότητες λιγότερο από 250mw , τι μου προτείνεται να κάνω; Αυτό είναι φυσικό ή έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος;. Το δεύτερο τρανζίστορ καίει ενω το 2n4427 απλά ζεσταίνεται. Ταλαντώνει από 86-110mhz και έχει όμορφο ήχο. Πολύ σταθερό και συντονίζεται πανεύκολα. 

Έχω διαβάσει παρόμοιο θέμα στο forum αλλά ήταν λίγο μπερδεμένα διότι υπήρχαν διάφορες συζητήσεις σχετικά με το V.C.O


Σας επισυνάπτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες για να δείτε την προσπάθεια μου. Άμα θέλετε κάποια συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία πείτε μου.


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Νίκος

----------


## electron

Χριστός Ανέστη Νίκο.
Για πρώτη φορά μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου. Εφόσον από λάθος τύπωσες την ανάποδη πλευρά της πλακέτας είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι στη προσπάθεια σου να κολλήσεις σωστά τα υλικά, κάτι έχει ξεφύγει και ειδικά στο 2ο στάδιο που ζεστενεται υπερβολικά. Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να τσεκαρεις με την βοήθεια του θεωρητικού σχεδίου του κυκλώματος αν όλα τα εξαρτήματα της 2ης βαθμίδας έχουν τοποθετηθεί σωστά. Επίσης αν οι τιμές αντιστάσεων και λοιπών εξαρτημάτων είναι σωστά.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Αληθώς Ανέστη,
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ζορίστηκα πολύ με τις κολλήσεις οδικά των τρανζίστορ. Το δεύτερο τρανζίστορ από ότι καταλαβαίνω ενισχύει το σήμα του ταλαντωτη και το τελικό με το 4427 ενισχύει ξανά το σήμα από το δεύτερο τρανζίστορ. Θα ελέγξω την πλακέτα πολύ προσεκτικά. Κανονικά μόνο το τελευταίο τρανζίστορ δεν θα έπρεπε να ζεσταίνεται; Να ανεβάσω και το σχεδιάγραμμα για ευκολία;

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Το έλεγξα και δεν βρήκα κάποιο λάθος. Έβαλα trimmer ανάμεσα στις βαθμίδες, γείωσα κατευθείαν το 2ν4427 άλλαξα πυκνωτές το δοκίμασα χωρίς φίλτρο, πάνω από 250mw δεν πάει. Το δοκίμασα και με κεραία με καλώδιο 15m καμπάνα στα 100m από το σημείο εκπομπής. Τι άλλο να κάνω για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν είναι δικό μου λάθος;

----------


## electron

Εφόσον έκανες έλεγχο στο τυπωμένο και στα υλικά, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση των 22Ωμ στον εκπομπό του Τ2 με μια 47 ή 100Ωμ.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

> Εφόσον έκανες έλεγχο στο τυπωμένο και στα υλικά, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την αντίσταση των 22Ωμ στον εκπομπό του Τ2 με μια 47 ή 100Ωμ.



Με 100Ωμ απλά έχω χαμηλότερη ισχύ από πριν...

----------


## electron

Δοκίμασε τότε να βάλεις μια 47Ωμ στο Τ2 και μια 47Ωμ στο 2Ν4427.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Θα ψάξω αν έχω και θα γράψω τα αποτελέσματα..

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

> Δοκίμασε τότε να βάλεις μια 47Ωμ στο Τ2 και μια 47Ωμ στο 2Ν4427.



Το έκανα αλλα δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση στην ισχύη πάλι κάτω από 250mw.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

> Δοκίμασε τότε να βάλεις μια 47Ωμ στο Τ2 και μια 47Ωμ στο 2Ν4427.



Μήπως Να αλλάξω το t2 με το 2219 ή δεν θα δουλέψει;

----------


## kiros

> Αυτή είναι μια αντίσταση για να κατασκευάσεις ένα τεχνητπό φορτίο. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να την τοποθετήσεις σε μια καλή ψύκτρα και να συνδέσεις όσο το δυνατόν κοντύτερα τον κονέκτορα.
> 
> Πιθανόν τότε να έχεις μέχρι και 1:1 στάσιμα με το φορτίο.
> 
> *Πάντως το Ραδιο 741 μάλλον έχει τον JS/Agent.PIV trojan. Τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει το ESET*.



Το ίδιο βγάζει και σε μένα.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Το VCO φταίει για τα στάσιμα. Μόλις το συνδέω με ένα άλλο linear που έχω, πάλι ενισχύει την έξοδο αλλά τα στάσιμα είναι 2++ . Δεν καταλαβαίνω, πιο παλιά όταν το δοκίμαζα με το άλλο linear(όχι το 15w) δούλευε μια χαρά, τώρα τι έπαθε!

Το άλλο linear:
IMG-77426269faa0882a40bd051127862d9a-V.jpg

----------


## 744

Πρέπει να καταλάβεις αρχικά τί είναι στάσιμα και πως "παράγονται".

Το VCO θα έφταιγε αν το συνέδεες απευθείας στην κεραία σου. Επίσης αν δεν έχεις σωστή προσαρμογή μεταξύ VCO και Linear, τα στάσιμα θα είναι μεταξύ τους και δεν θα τα δεις στην έξοδο. Θα δεις μόνο μειωμένη ισχύ.

Συνεπώς για τα στάσιμα φταίει μόνο η έξοδος του linear , το καλώδιο προς την κεραία, η κεραία ίσως και η γέφυρα.

Με τεχνητό φορτίο θα καταλάβεις περισσότερα.

----------

NIKOSRADIO (23-06-22)

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Σωστά τα λέτε, απλά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω πως με τον έναν πομπό στους 103.2 έχω 1.2 στάσιμα και με τον άλλον έχω 2+.Άντε να πάρω και τεχνικό φορτίο μετά;; Δεν θα το βάλω στην κεραία;  Εγώ συμφωνώ, θα φτιάξω και το dummy load ούτος ή άλλος είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## electron

Μια <<κακή>> κεραία μπορεί απλά να σε τρελάνει. Νίκο όλα αυτά που περιφράφεις τα έχουμε δει και στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων ο ύποπτος ήταν η κεραία. Λες ότι είσαι βέβαιος γι αυτή αλλά πόσο; Αν με μια βροχή που τελευταία έκανε αρκετή, σου πέρασε υγρασία, σε ενα κονέκτορα ή ακόμη χειρότερα στο καλώδιο, τότε πάμε γι άλλα. Στο είχα νομίζω αναφέρει και παλιότερα.

----------

NIKOSRADIO (23-06-22)

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Οκ, καταλαβαίνω. Κατανοώ επίσης ότι από το υπολογιστή σας δεν μπορείτε να "μαντέψετε" Και να μου πείτε ποιό είναι το προβλημα για να το λύσω. Ένα dummy load από ότι κατάλαβα θα μου δώσει την πλήρη εικόνα του πομπού διότι δεν θα επηρεάζεται από παράγοντες όπως υγρασία σε καλώδιο, κονέκτορες, ασυντόνιστη κεραία,, πράγματα που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την κεραία και συνεπώς να έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα αυξημένα στάσιμα!

----------

mikemtb (23-06-22)

----------


## 744

Και βέβαια η αναλογία των στασίμων εξαρτάται από την ισχύ, μην το ξεχνάς. Για αυτό το λόγο πρώτα καλιμπράρεις και μετά μετράς.

Ίσως αυτό που θυμάσαι από παλαιότερη μέτρηση δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι γιατί πιθανόν δεν είχες κάνει το καλιμπράρισμα τότε.

----------

NIKOSRADIO (23-06-22)

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Την καλιμπάρω σε όλες τις μετρήσεις που κάνω. Επειδή δεν θα βγάλω άκρη με την κεραία ακόμα η καλύτερη λύση είναι το φορτίο, έχω αγωνία να δω εκεί τι ενδείξεις θα μου βγάλει.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Είπαμε ότι αυτά τα στάσιμα μπορεί να ευθύνονται στην κακή κεραία(υγρασίες,κονέκτορες) ! Όμως υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση το vco να έχει σκορπίσει παντού και να εκπέμπει σε 100 συχνότητες; Εκτός αν αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τα στάσιμα. Απλά επειδή είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη να μην το καταλαβαίνω επειδή η μπάντα είναι γεμάτη με πολύ ισχυρούς σταθμούς.

----------


## electron

To αν σκορπούσε θα το καταλάβαινες με έναν δέκτη δίπλα στο vco, όσο ισχυρά κι αν είναι τα σήματα της περιοχής σου.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Δεν ξέρω πάντως σε μέγεθος είναι μικρό για να έχει μετασχηματιστή μέσα

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Έβαλα ένα δίπολο το συντόνισα στους 103.2( για πειραματισμό και μόνο) αλλά στους 103.3 είχε άλλον σταθμό παρόλα αυτά με 4watt, 22m rg58, ακούστηκα περίπου 5χιλιόμετρα σχετικά καλά. Δεν υπάρχει κένη συχνότητα για εκπομπή οπότε είχα παρεμβολές. Αρκετά ικανοποιημένος μπορώ να πω από το ήχο και από την εμβέλεια.IMG_20221025_201937.jpg

----------


## electron

Με rg58 και τόσα μέτρα, όχι απλά πήγες καλά, αλλά και κάτι παραπάνω. Για σχετικά καθαρή συχνότητα δεν ξέρω αν καταφέρεις να βρεις, αλλά τουλάχιστον καλώδιο αντί του rg58, σαφέστατα επιλέγεις το rg213 και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερο. Με το αντίστοιχο κόστος φυσικά.

----------


## NIKOSRADIO

Έχει τεράστιες απώλειες το rg58 στα vhf αλλά αυτό είχα διαθέσιμο. Όταν λέω 5χιλιόμετρα δεν εννοώ ότι ακουγόταν καμπάνα αλλά ακουγόταν. Για 4w και μηχάνημα ιδιοκατασκευή μόνο και μόνο που μετά από 2ώρες έμεινε σταθερό στους 103.2 και δεν είχε ολίσθηση είναι μια χαρά.

----------

mikemtb (26-10-22)

----------

